# Group Cotumes



## darkskies582 (Jul 20, 2005)

Earlier this summer. my cousin told me about her and her sisters ( she has 2) dressing up as 3 different M&M's (peanut, regular, and crunchy) this gave me the idea of writing down a list of group costumes
1. Lord of the Rings: any combination of people if you only have 2 people you could go as Arwen and Aragorn or yu could have up to... well a lot of people
2. Harry Potter: any combination...enemies ...friends... both... 
3. Music Groups... prefferablly older like The Beatles and The Monkees and The Rolling Stones... maybe Led Zep. too
4. If you want to have fun. hard work (not to mention strange looks and "who are you supposed to be?)... Donnie Darko and Frank and Roberta Sparrow not to metnion many other charcters... My friend Ryan said it would be cool to go as Frank... If you don't have any idea what i am talking about... see Donnie Darko
5. Nightmare Before Christmas... enough said
6. Addams Family
7. Munsters
8. Politicians (the most scary costume)
I hope these ideas are enough to get you rolling


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Other groups I would add to your list include the characters from: 
Monty Python and the Holy Grail "Horses" and all
Young Frankeinstein
Bram Stokers Dracula
Van Helsing
Galaxy Quest
Harry Potter movies
Blazing Saddles
Mummy movies (Brenden Frazer versions)
Slapshot (the Hanson Bros.)

FontGeek


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

The Simpsons
The California Raisins


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Starsky and Hutch
Beavis and Butthead
Wayne's World
Star Trek
Star Wars
Gilligian's Island
Auqua Teen Hungerforce
Wizard of Oz
The Partrige Family
Kiss
Scooby Doo
The Brady Bunch
Dr. Evil And Mini-Me


You can also be creative and make up your own groups such as:

a group of Zombies
A group of Cheerleaders (Undead or alive)


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

a can of worms...


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL Randy!..........or a can of sardines


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We used to have a bunch of guys show up for our Football Games dressed as "The Booze Brothers". All year long!


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Donnie wouldn't be that hard to do, you'd just get the "who are you" look/question.


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Group Idea*

I need a group costume idea, and I mean a really good one, for 3 girls and one guy. It could be any age, genre, whatever, as long as it's s good costume and original. If any one has any ideas, please tell me! I need help!


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

How about some characters from the movie "The Heathers"? The three girls could be two Heathers and Veronica and the guy could be the dude who has a crush on Veronica. Or if you watch Anime you could go as characters from a show. Or you could all cross dress. you could go as three men and a lady! Or if the girls don't mind being guys, you could all go as band members from Kiss or the Beatles or the Monkees. All MAle bands, but still interesting. Just browse through this whole thread and you could find some good ideas.


----------



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

well you could go for the sanderson sisters and billy... I was thinking about it but the way I am it's going to have to be next year unless i can come up with the fabric to make what I want. (which would be as close as possible without buying the actual costume from the movie.)

There was also this guy who did a music video (oh I am kicking myself for not remember the song or the guy)
but the women were dressed in plain but nice black dresses, their hair all up in buns, make up the same and heels playing musical instruments and the guy was in a black suite. 

could go as would nymphs and puck with his pan pipe

Or you could go as characters from Peter Pan... Pan and the women that adored him Tinkerbell, Wendy, and Tiger Lily.

Dracula and his three brides

You could go as 
Girls: Janet Wise, Magenta, and Columbia from Rocky Horror Picture Show (RHPS)
GUY: (Either) Franken Furter, Riff Raff, Eddie, Dr. Scott, Rocky, or Brad (RHPS)

a priest and three nuns

The Three Witches and MacBeth: If this is done I would suggest having the three witches as the Maiden, the Mother, and the Crone aspect. Just a suggestion.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Charley's Angels and Boswell(?) or Charley himself
Tony Orlando and Dawn
The girls from Petty Coat Junction, and Uncle Joe

I'll keep my thinking cap on.
FontGeek


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I'll keep them in mind. The only thing is we were the Sanderson sisters last year, and Rob was Binx! I got to be Sarah... Amuck amuck amuck amuck!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Pirategirl, the video you are taliking about is by Robert Palmer, the video is "Addicted to Love". 
The costumes for the ladies in Hocus Pocus were fairly stereotypical, it was more of the characters themselves, and then the flying impliments (mop, broom, vacuum cleaner) that made them so memorable.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

FontGeek, the only trouble with being Tony Orlando and Dawn is that there were only two girls. My mom suggested Josie and the Pussycats (from the original 1970s show) and the guy could be either Alex or Alan. She also suggested going as the Supremes and their mananger. the trouble with most movies/tv shows/ whatever, is that they are more male heavy than female. I think it all goes back to women not being allowed to act in early theatre history. Here's an idea! all of you go as Disney villains. 
Girls: Snow White's Stepmother, Cinderella's Stepmother, Melefiscent, Ursula, Cruella DeVille
Boys: Jafar, Capitain Hook, Hades, that huge satan thing on top of the moutain in Fantasia, Gaston, Stumboli (from Pinnochio), The Horned King (frome the Black Cauldron) Ratcliffe (from Pocahontas), Claude Frollo (from The Hunchback of Notre Dame), Clayton (from Tarzan).
That's all I can come up with (that are humanoid) right off-hand as far a villians go. Mom also suggested the Three Witches of Eastwick and Jack Nicholson.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

You could all go as a fruit salad.

How about a fairy ring? You all dress like fairies and then tie yourself into a ring with rope, flexible piping, or whatever. It would be a real pain in the neck to move around, but hey - I'd laugh.

You could go as an Identity Crisis. The girls would be the Id, Ego, and Super-Ego, and then the guy could just carry around a stack of ink blots.


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

I've thought about Rocky Horror which would be really fun, but there's only 2 good costumes for girls and we have to wear the costumes to school. We'll be Seniors and we have a parade in school for the seniors. While Rob would dress as Frank, I don't think the teachers would like it much... Oh, so many problems.


----------



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

well he could also go as Dr. Scott... a guy that's a german scientist in a wheel chair... but that would be a problem with going to school maybe...
hmmmm well there are many many others on here that are great ideas. Or go off on your own. Have fun!

Oh FontGeek thanks for that


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

I might just do that.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Pan and his gallivanting nymphs.


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Pan as in Peter Pan?


----------



## bellabaur (Oct 9, 2005)

Years back in high school we had a goup of eight (seven chicks and a guy). The first year were we a harem with a shiek. The next year we were snow white and the seven dwarfs. We were also a goup of bubbas - baby bubba, pappa bubba, pregnanat bubba and so on. As a couple we/ve been trash and a garbage man and a devil and angel.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Pan as in Robin Goodfellow, a creature from Greek mythology.


----------

